# Blossom Kidded



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Blossom our red with frosting Fainter doe kidded today on day 147. She had twin girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Our first set of twin girls. We are soo tickled with them. They are both soo pretty. One is polled and 1 is horned. Neither of them got their dads blue eyes though.
Here are some pictures.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

they are very very cute!!!

Congrats on 2 girls!!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They're beautiful and both does! Congrats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS :girl: :girl: THEY ARE ADORABLE!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

They are precious... and, two GIRLS!! :leap: Congratulations!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oo you got some girls!! thats just awesome

And of course they are a 10 on a scale of 1-10 of cuteness! :rainbow:


----------



## Bianca (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh! So adorable! I love that color!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know Stacey on a scale of 1 to 10. I might give them a 12 on cuteness.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Also can we borrow Blossom's name if my son's doe Rose has babies. I think Blossom would be a nice name for a girl out of Rose. What do you think?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks so much. I am thrilled to finally have some girls.
Blossom is a cute name.
We are thinking of naming these girls after flowers or something like that.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Precious! Lucky you!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are soooo cute!!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:girl: :girl: :dance:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the beautiful doelings!!!!!


----------

